# New Betta Need Name Ideas



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

I just got my first betta! I have it in a 2.5 gallon tank. I am thinking of upgrading it to a 10 gallon tank, though. I need help naming it, so please comment with suggestions!!









He likes to hang out on the bottom. In fact, I left him alone for a few hours and he was still in the same position. Is this normal?









This is a side view.

















Another shot of him on the ground.

This is my first try on bettas so all advice is appreciated!


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

He's red, so how about Fire.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

red, like all my favorite cars. Name him after the sportscar you want. Ferrari, Mustang, corvette, lotus..


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ha Ha yeah maybe I'll name him Lamborghini!!


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I am quite partial to using horse names for fish. How about one of the Derby winners? 
http://horseracing.about.com/od/history/l/blderbywin.htm


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I named my betta splenden he died so you should use it. it sounds kind of like splended and most bettas if not all are splended fish!


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Humdedum: I looked at the list of the horses and I love the name Alysheba!!! 
Betta Man: You're right he does kinda like like a Splended.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

_Betta splendens_ is the species name for the common Betta (there are other species in the genus, such as _betta pugnax_). When I was little I would name my fish after their types (angelfish found themselves called Angel, lol), but now I try to keep it more unique.  

Also, the word is "splendid". 

Let's see...I had a red male named Passion (my mum named him). I had a female properly named Somethingroyal, but I called her Missy.  My current male is Dewey.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a shubunkin named Cat. And my boyfriend has a rainbow shark named Fish. >_<


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

how about flamy


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Humdedum- oops, typo 

egoreise- Ha ha that's funny! Maybe I'll name him dog...

Betta Man- Yeah I kinda like that and fire.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Somethingroyal-- that was Secretariat's mother, right?

I don't name my fish. It's not like they come when you call them.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

haha! I could have named my betta Dog! He has face-offs with my pomeranian sometimes.


----------

